# April FUN PHOTO CHALLENGE!



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I can't believe it is April already,probably because it is still so very cold here in Britain,with no real end in sight for the cold bleak weather.Talking of ends in sight,I thought what about a fuzzy butt photo challenge!Lots of pics of your Havs rear ends!They have the cutest little bums!So bottoms up,enjoy the challenge!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Here's a double butt pic[not counting mine!]


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I usually have to either go searching, or go out and shoot new ones for these challenges. But I actually had one from this weekend. We went out to upstate NY to visit a German Shepherd breeder (for a friend of mine, not for me!!!) Fri-Sat and Kodi came along. There is still quite a bit of snow there, and got this photo Fri. afternoon.

We did have some problems with thistles... He got so many in his tail that it was GLUED to his back! THAT took a while to sort out when we got back indoors!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I love their cute bums...


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Here are tiny fluffy, windy, and stragley bums!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

nlb said:


> Here are tiny fluffy, windy, and stragley bums!


Hope they are not really windy bums!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

clare said:


> Hope they are not really windy bums!


ound: good one!


----------



## roxie2519 (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Audogs (May 28, 2012)

Let's see if this comes through!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Audogs (May 28, 2012)

Nope!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

You want butt pics?!?! Beau's got one of the cutest! (IMHO)


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Guess Beau wins the prize for the most butt pictures. Looks like you're obsessed, Lorraine, with his cute little butt:laugh:


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Mary - It's not that I'm obsessed . . . he just keeps walking away from me!! :laugh:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Glad you explained that one, Lorraine lol


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

clare said:


> Hope they are not really windy bums!


Eeeewww!

Seriously, I'm glad that doesn't seem to be a big problem with our guys. I know some Boxers who can clear a room, and we have a couple of Whippets in class with us who are not far behind the boxers. I don't think I've ever smelled one from Kodi.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I love tushies!!!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Jesse*

*Take a picture of my butt daddy. :biggrin1:*


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

There are some lovely little fuzzy butts!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Here is Whimsy's behind


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Dear whimsy,never a hair out of place!She always looks so floaty and soft!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

clare said:


> Dear whimsy,never a hair out of place!She always looks so floaty and soft!


Thanks Clare! This is a fun subject with lots of cute bums!!


----------



## jcbpaisley (Mar 6, 2013)

Divabutt!

(Edit) boo, looks like the pics didn't load


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

They all sure have cute little behinds!! Here is my favorite bum picture....


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh that's a beauty!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

OH my goodness, I really had to dig deep to find any butt shots!!

I have a grand total of two butt pictures and they are both from 2011!!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

People who don't own dogs would think we are all barking mad[no pun intended]looking at pictures of our dogs butts![even though they are fluffy little cutes!]


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie at Hood Canal last summer when she was 5 months old.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow those are some LONG legs!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Even a damp butt is a cute one!


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 4, 2011)

Took me a while to find just about the one and only butt shot


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

These are so cute! esp love Sonic and Aries.I don't have any adult butt shots have to work on that. Butt here's some puppy ones!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

DeeDee said:


> Took me a while to find just about the one and only butt shot


It was worth the hunt!Sweet little furry behinds!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I know it's May but I just captured a pic of Leo's fuzzy little tush!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Last for April, butt not least!!


----------

